# Athearn Genesis vs Walthers Mainline



## Rickstir (Aug 19, 2019)

I am sure the Genesis is better since it is twice as much, but how does the Walthers Mainline compare. Is Genesis worth the difference. I am just getting started and I want to buy good equipment but I do not want to waste my money. Thanks


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I have both. Athearn genesis is more sophisticated in sound, and great detail. Walthers mainline is good value. I personally like Walthers mainline as much as my athearn. 
BN-athearn 
Milwaukee-Walthers 
For every 2 athearn engines, your likely can buy 3 Walthers mainline.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

My younger grand children like the Walthers because the colors are brighter and the detailing is heavier. I guess they identify with that as a toy vs. a model so they won't break something.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't own any Genesis engines (I do have an Athearn RTR SD40 that was noisy out-of-the box, currently on-the-shelf until I get into it to see if I can improve it).
From what I've read by others, the Genesis locos have suffered from spotty quality control. A good one can be very nice, but there are problem ones as well.

I don't own Walthers mainline, but I do have a few of their Proto engines that combine excellent detail with a good drive.

The Walthers mainline (although it has nowhere near the fine detail of the Genesis), should have a drive similar to (or the same as) the Walthers Proto line, and may actually RUN better than the Genesis in day-to-day use...


----------



## Rickstir (Aug 19, 2019)

Andreash said:


> I have both. Athearn genesis is more sophisticated in sound, and great detail. Walthers mainline is good value. I personally like Walthers mainline as much as my athearn.
> BN-athearn
> Milwaukee-Walthers
> For every 2 athearn engines, your likely can buy 3 Walthers mainline.
> View attachment 506562


Thanks


----------



## Rickstir (Aug 19, 2019)

J.Albert1949 said:


> I don't own any Genesis engines (I do have an Athearn RTR SD40 that was noisy out-of-the box, currently on-the-shelf until I get into it to see if I can improve it).
> From what I've read by others, the Genesis locos have suffered from spotty quality control. A good one can be very nice, but there are problem ones as well.
> 
> I don't own Walthers mainline, but I do have a few of their Proto engines that combine excellent detail with a good drive.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

It really gets down to who makes what you want. Between these two, The Athearn Genesis is better, but the cosmetic quality on some of the Genesis line was really bad. The Walthers models can take more abuse and I haven't seen that quality problem. In my testing both of these brands are less than they should be in performance. You can get some good and really bad engines. The variability on both these brands is quite large. It you can find what you want in Rapido, Atlas or Boswer you will be confident of the performance & quality. They cost more. The question is how many engines are you going to buy. One or two then the cost difference is not a large factor. If you are buying 10 or more, then you really getting into a significant cost issue. If they do not make what you want, then you have to consider that in the cost considerations as well.

Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

All of my 10 DCC locos were Bachmann, mostly
the standard line but some were the highly detailed
Spectrum series. All were excellent, good pulling, silent running
machines. I was especially pleased at the 'walk
speed' slow running. The only problem I ever
experienced was a broken feed wire from a truck.

And they're not all that costly.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's kind of like asking which is better, a Beetle or an M6. They're not competing lines. Operationally, pretty comparable -- good drive trains in both. But the Genesis is, by design, a more highly and accurately detailed model. The comparable trim line from Walthers is the Proto.

Really, let the details and paint scheme you need be your guide.


----------

